# Mesa de mezclas



## JAVIER B (Oct 22, 2006)

Ola a todos. Queria saber como puedo hacer una mesa de mezclas de tres canales.


----------



## thors (Oct 24, 2006)

te aconsejo que compres una usada por que '??????

por lo general solamente hay que cambiarles los potenciometros , selectores o el traffo

hace años arme un mezclador de audio con buenas caracteristicas  4 input  2 phono led_meter  mic y call mic  ,, dentro de 1 año ,,   pero¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ finalmente el 
costo final supero el de una consola de mercado


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 24, 2006)

hay opciones muy baratas y muy simples, con 1 transistor,por ejemplo, o por modulos, asi la vas amplificadorando poco a poco, pero la solucion mas rapida es la que la dice nuestro colega thors, aunque no se disfruta igual cuando armas algo y ves como poco a poco va creciendo y le vas reparando los fallitos que dejaste atras y demas, es muy bonito, en fin, solo dices que tenga tres canales no?

por aki te dejo 1 par de vu-metros:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

por aki el esquema de una mesa de mezclas:

5micros 2 aux
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/mix5m2a/index.htm

ecualizador pasivo

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm

ahora mismo no encuentro mas circuitos de este tema, pero los hay. 

si necesitaras ayuda no dudes en pedirla,
para todo lo demas,....... jajaja

un saludo


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 24, 2006)

weno encontre algo mas sobre este tema tan curiosos por cierto, yo me dedico a la musica y te podria echar un cable con esto, en fin aki te dejo los links para que les eches un vistazo

mesa de 3 canales

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema126.html

distribuidor de señal te podria ser util tambien

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema68.html

mezclador de 3 lineas y 3 micros

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema127.html


si voy encontrando algo mas te lo voy poniendo aki

espero hagas algun circuito de estos, porque yo tengo pensado hacer alguno para complementar mi equipo, en fin animo


un saludo


----------



## thors (Oct 25, 2006)

javier B 

creo que mis experiencias no deber ser las tuyas  y viendo lo amble de guille DJ 

dices que necesitas una mesa de 3 canales 

pero no dices que vas a mezclar ??????  

¿ que tipo de señal entra ?  

y guille es muy cierto la satisfaccion que me dio fabricarla ¡¡¡ Huyy cuantas fiestecitas !!! pasamos  

chauuuuu


----------



## JAVIER B (Oct 27, 2006)

Gracias por responder. A la mesa de mezclas entran el sonido de una cadena de musica (estereo), el sonido del ordenador y el de otra fuente de audio(mono)


----------



## JAVIER B (Oct 27, 2006)

y un micro tambien, que se me olvidaba. jeje


----------



## Juan Mesa (Oct 29, 2006)

Como lo dije en otro post...... HACER MEZCLADORAS NO ES ACONSEJABLE!!!, toy de acuerdo con thors, al final te cuestan mas que una nueva, ademas el trabajo de armarlas, problemas con las tierras, zumbidos, etc, asi que para tu caso es lo mas aconsejable una usada, y si es para algo mas pro (ya sea un bar, discoteca, pub) como lo dije en el otro post, actualmente las consolas son considerablemente y extremadamente accesibles, bueno salu2


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 29, 2006)

en fin ya te lo piensas bien si te la vas a fabricar o la vas a comprar, yo voy a hacer un par de distribuidores de audio para hacer una mesa pequeña para unos micros y demas, para poco a poco montar una mesa de sonido completita y grandecita,weno te estare siguiendo post por aki a ver en que acabas.



un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 21, 2010)

Yo también ando liado con un mezclador de audio para 3 vías. Sería algo como este diagrama: http://ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html, pero estéreo, cosa que no me incomoda, lo que me pasa es que tengo 3 potenciómetros dobles logarítmicos nuevos para entrada, pero de 100klog, ¿me valdrían?¿Qué tendría que modificar? ¿Por cierto cuanto puede consumir a 12V?
Querría construir 2, una conectada a una fuente de ordenata y otra a una fuente tipo alimentador (transformador, puente y condesador) ¿Necesitaría, como dice, algún otro filtro para estabilizar mejor la fuente-alimentador?

Gracias por todo
Josefe17


----------



## ldlr2108 (Feb 3, 2010)

josefe17 armala usando tus potes pero cambia las resistencias que estan en serie con el capacitor des pues del pote (r1 a r4) por unas resistencias de 50k tmb en serie con el capacitor de 2,2 uF (c1 a c4). 

suerte


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 3, 2010)

Lo intentaré, pero lo que pasa es que me han dicho por otro lado que me puede valer así, por lo que no se que hacer, si comprar las 12 de 150 K o de 50 K como me dices, ya que cuando compré los otros componentes, me vendieron de 150 ohm, si ponía Kohm, o sea que no se que hacer.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------

